# Bull red charter or on my boat.



## Yooper55 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey all,

anyone interested in pooling $$ for a bull red charter this saturday or sunday (Nov 30th or Dec 1st)?

Either that or if someone want to meet up and go in my boat (20 ft bay boat) that knows pensacola bay well this time of year I'm down for that as well. I can catch them here and there, and of course when they're crashing bait on the surface, but i'd like to get an idea of location tendencies, tackle selection/presentation when they aren't clearly visible.

anyways shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

what did it cost you for the red charter?


----------

